# Stadium Tropy / Awards Areas



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

It really pisses me off that pretty much every trophy presentation nowadays has the winning team go up to a plattform on the main stand to recieve the trophy. I really hope the south africans do the World Cup trofy presentation the right way and have the winning team lifting it in the middle of the pitch where everyone can see it !


----------



## Mr. Fitz (Nov 17, 2009)

Most leagues don't? Depends on the stadium normally...


----------



## ael (May 14, 2005)

totally agree with you Huskies. 
however, presenting the trophy that way was Platini's decision.
same as playing the C.L. final on saturday...
crap decisions (both of them...):bash:


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

It is not disturbing at all. The FA cup in England has always traditionally been like that also (at least since the 1920s anyway). The winning team takes the trophy in the main stand and points it towards the fans who cheer wave flags etc and tv cameras show it all for people watching on the telly. Whether it happens in the stand or the middle of the pitch is frankly trivial.


----------



## Riise (Nov 12, 2006)

ael said:


> totally agree with you Huskies.
> however, presenting the trophy that way was Platini's decision.
> same as playing the C.L. final on saturday...
> crap decisions (both of them...):bash:


Not really. The trophy presentation style is trivial and subjective, one might argue that they have gone back to the traditional style. The match day decision was brilliant, it works out better for everyone involved and makes it more convenient for the wide audience the event has these days. For those east of Europe, you don't have to go into work groggy the next morning because you stayed up late watching the match; for those in Europe, you don't have to go into work the next day hungover; and for those west of Europe, you don't have to get scolded by your boss for never coming back from lunch.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

carlspannoosh said:


> It is not disturbing at all. The FA cup in England has always traditionally been like that also (at least since the 1920s anyway). The winning team takes the trophy in the main stand and points it towards the fans who cheer wave flags etc and tv cameras show it all for people watching on the telly. Whether it happens in the stand or the middle of the pitch is frankly trivial.


Same with the portuguese cup. 
And the final on a Saturday is a good thing.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Depends where you come from I guess. In England most people would say the "right" way is to go up into the stands amongst the fans. Trophies in English football are always given out this way:


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Riise said:


> *The match day decision was brilliant*, it works out better for everyone involved and makes it more convenient for the wide audience the event has these days. For those east of Europe, you don't have to go into work groggy the next morning because you stayed up late watching the match; for those in Europe, you don't have to go into work the next day hungover; and for those west of Europe, you don't have to get scolded by your boss for never coming back from lunch.


It was the worst decision ever! Here the audience rating last night was only *half* of last year's. I've never seen a CL final that went that unnoticed.


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

juanico said:


> It was the worst decision ever! Here the audience rating last night was only *half* of last year's. I've never seen a CL final that went that unnoticed.


agree !! sports should never compete with parties, you should be able to stay home and watch important games without being considered boring and without missing out on a nice party. good thing the rating was bad , thats probably one of the few things UEFA cares about ..


----------



## realmadridtickets (May 23, 2010)

I completely agree with you.The Sports have few traditions and nowadays players are forgetting them.Its not with just soccer or football its with every game nowadays :cheers:[url]


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

juanico said:


> It was the worst decision ever! Here the audience rating last night was only *half* of last year's. I've never seen a CL final that went that unnoticed.


That might have something to do with it being Inter v Bayern rather that Barca v Man United (two of the biggest clubs in the world.)



Huskies said:


> agree !! sports should never compete with parties, you should be able to stay home and watch important games without being considered boring and without missing out on a nice party. good thing the rating was bad , thats probably one of the few things UEFA cares about ..


Wtf are you on about?

"Parties"? :dunno:


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Huskies said:


> It really pisses me off that pretty much every trophy presentation nowadays has the winning team go up to a plattform on the main stand to recieve the trophy.


Might be a few more things in life to worry about, mate.

I was sickened Saturday as well, but it was all due to seeing an Italian club raise the trophy sadly. 



RobH said:


> Depends where you come from I guess. In England most people would say the "right" way is to go up into the stands amongst the fans. Trophies in English football are always given out this way:


Always? I seem to recall seeing recent Premiership winners on stages...



Huskies said:


> agree !! sports should never compete with parties,


Erm, then how do you handle this problem on matchdays in the regular season? If the ECL final is so monumental that you want to watch it, then why are you going to some lame party when you could've planned your schedule around the game months in advance? I'm thinking you're just mad because you lost out on another excuse to go holiday mid-week in May, right?


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

juanico said:


> It was the worst decision ever! Here the audience rating last night was only *half* of last year's. I've never seen a CL final that went that unnoticed.



It doesn't surprise me. You are in France, after all. Not a GREAT footballing nation. A record of 2 european cups overall is embarassing, to say the least.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

...


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

With respect to the weekend final, it's a product of the Champions League's global appeal in the 21st century. Holding the final on a saturday means viewers around the globe can see it without skipping work or watching in the middle of the night with work the next day. With so much tv revenue coming from Asia and the western hemisphere, a weekend final allows for a much larger global audience and gives UEFA more leverage in negotiating television contracts.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Actually, according to Platini, this decision was taken first for the fans .. since it's easier to follow your team on week ends rather than a wednesday, especially if you want to take your kids with you !

-------

And for the trophy presentation, we've always done it that way in France for our national cup because our President must stay in his presidential stand/suite (the same with the Queen in England I guess); so that's maybe why Platini took that decision..

btw, the trophy presentation of USA '94 and France '98 among others, was like that.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

GunnerJacket said:


> Always? I seem to recall seeing recent Premiership winners on stages...


Well, I meant for cup finals really. The Premier League trophy can end up being given out anywhere so the stage is the only way of doing it. The FA Cup final is a more relevent competition to compare the Champions League to.


----------



## T.U.G.Z (Dec 13, 2008)

Well in the recent Nedbank Cup Final (South Africa's version of the FA cup) held in Soccer City (venue for the WC final), The players indeed went up to the main stand to receive their medals and shake hands with dignitaries but then continued back down the the middle of the pitch to receive and lift the trophy. Which i think will suite everybody just fine at the WC.


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> Erm, then how do you handle this problem on matchdays in the regular season? If the ECL final is so monumental that you want to watch it, then why are you going to some lame party when you could've planned your schedule around the game months in advance? I'm thinking you're just mad because you lost out on another excuse to go holiday mid-week in May, right?



im not a hardcore soccer fan , i just like to follow the champions laegue endstage. i dont care about regular league games. what i mean is : if the final is on a wednesday or sunday evening, it will pretty much never compete with anything. if its on a saturday, there is a huge risk that there is something else fun going on that night, especially in the spring. now love whatching big finals and it would suck having to miss it because its on a saturday( this year i had to stay home and do schoolwork anyway) . 

now if i were a diehard fan of one of the competing teams OFCOURCE i would whatch the game no matter what. but you should never fell like you missed out on alot of fun cause you decided to watch the game IMO.

with the trophy presentation , i think it looks kind of crammed away in a corner when they go up to the podium. The people sitting on the upper tier of the grand stand are unable to see the trophy.

when you present it on a stage in the middle of the field, it has more of a " top of the world " feel to it, everybody can see it and it just feels more natural i think... 

does anyone know woy this years world cup trophy will be presented ?


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not picking on you here, merely providing some context.


Huskies said:


> im not a hardcore soccer fan , i just like to follow the champions laegue endstage. i dont care about regular league games.


Then your opinion is of marginal value to the footballing world, no? Yes, they want you to tune in and watch, but if that one time of year then you're not their prime target.


> what i mean is : if the final is on a wednesday or sunday evening, it will pretty much never compete with anything. if its on a saturday, there is a huge risk that there is something else fun going on that night, especially in the spring.


But for their primary audience they're already used to dedicating the weekend to their love of the game. More importantly, for something even you are billing as such a special event, you make the time to dedicate your attention. 


> now love whatching big finals and it would suck having to miss it because its on a saturday( this year i had to stay home and do schoolwork anyway) .


This one confused me. You're saying you had homework on Saturday night but none during the week?!!! That's EXACTLY why they moved the game because for most of the planet it would be the other way around, because you could dedicate other parts of the weekend to your work and leave the game time free to watch! 

I'm not discounting your angst, I simply think the reason your offering for your frustration is (very) lame. If it matters to you, you make the effort to watch, without guilt.


----------

